# Topics > Robotics > Locomotion >  International Conference on Climbing and Walking Robots and Support Technologies for Mobile Machines (CLAWAR)

## Airicist

facebook.com/clawarassociation

twitter.com/clawarassoc




> The 20th International Conference on Climbing and Walking Robots and Support Technologies for Mobile Machines (CLAWAR 2017), will be held within the premises of the School of Engineering of the Porto Polytechnic, Portugal, during 11 – 13 September 2017, continuing a series of successful events all over the world.

----------


## Airicist

CLAWAR Robotics Competition

Published on Jun 14, 2015




> AUM Engineering students won 2nd place in the 2015 CLAWAR Workshop and Competition held at the College of Technological Studies, Public Authority for Applied Education and Training, Kuwait; which took place on Sunday 7th June 2015.

----------


## Airicist

"CLAWAR 2017 - 20th International Conference on Climbing and Walking Robots and the Support Technologies for Mobile Machines"

by Manuel Silva
October 29, 2016

----------

